# Ränge + Sterne



## Stelo (1. August 2005)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht so genau wo das hingehört .... aber ich hab ein Forum von iphpbb und wollte mal fragen ob man da unter den Rängen auch solche sterne machen kann, denn da steht, das man die URL für ein Bild angeben soll, das dann zu dem Rang gehört. ersetzt das dann den Avatar oder kann man beides benutzten, und woher bekomme ich solche Sterne?

Danke schon mal, und sorry falls das das flasche forum ist, aber ich wusste nicht wo sonst hin ....


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (2. August 2005)

>  <


----------



## Neok (2. August 2005)

http://www.phpbb.com/phpBB/catdb.php?cat=21


----------



## Stelo (2. August 2005)

ja danke erst mal, aber soll ich mir die jetzt runterladen und dann auf meinen webspace laden oder wie?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (3. August 2005)

Naja, ich würde sagen ja, wenn du keine geschützten Dateien nimmst. Denn was machste wenn die die Dateien in nen anderen Ordner tun ;-)


----------

